#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Werk aangeboden in Casablanca Marokko

## Ain_sebaa

aangepast

----------


## maghrebi2031

hallo,
ik wil graag informatie over dit werk(moet ik solliciteren of een afspraak en welke diploma moet je hebben om daar te werken)trouwens ik ben in Nederland afgestudeerd(HBO diploma).zijn er andere werken bij andere nederlandse bedrijven in Marokko.
alvast bedankt

----------


## Niobe

is die 6000dh (600 eu?) gebasseerd op een 40 urige werkweek?  :knife_head:

----------


## emsoem

7000dirham? plus je moet daar maar zelf woonen?

bah bah wat een leege vaceture...

----------


## moonwalker

Ain_Sebaa: Ik heb al een email met CV gestuurd.
Hopelijk tot snel.

----------


## 888

Als je mij onderdak in een 4 of 5 sterren hotel kan aanbieden of een luxe appartement en een goed salaris zal ik het meteen doen. (ik mail je wel: wel genteresseerd in deze aantrekkelijke job).

----------


## appieman

:haha:

----------


## Al Sawt

> Salam landgenoten,
> Beste Maghrebi2031; 
> Graag Uw Cv zo snel mogelijk laten mailen en de datum van uw beschikbaarheid aanmelden (Uiterlijk) en na ontvangst wordt er contact met u opgenomen en inshallah gayr. Alles komt in orde.
> 
> NB: dit is een kans voor onze alle landgenoten uit Nederland, Geen arbeids-Discriminatie en geen gezeur over de hoofdoek, u werkt in uw eigenland en met uw landgenoten en op z'n Hollandsse ook en sterker nog : U hoort "el adan" dagelijks...dat is toch een veilige gevoel!!!
> 
> NB: De Salaris is natuurlijk niet te vergelijken met die van Nederland want de onderhouds-kosten van Marokko hebben absoluut niks te maken met die van Nederland en dat is wel van zelfsprekend natuurlijk!! en ik neem aan dat dit heel duidelijk is voor iedere Marokaan. 7000 DH Netto en in Marokko is een droom voor onze landgenoten van Marokko!! de mensen van Marokko kunen deze salaris hier krijgen pas na 20 jaar in dienst, Zeg alhamdoellah dat je deze kans nu hebt. en niet geschoten is altijd Mis!!!!
> Op eerste instantie bij de familie logeren en daarna regelt u uw eigen onderdak in Casa. Echtgenoten zijn ook welkom en dan heb je die salaris 2 x . 
> 
> ...


Communicatieve vaardigheden van deze heerschap zijn zeer fatsoenlijk. 
Je hebt mij echt over de streep getrokken. 

Ik lever mijn baan per direct in en ga voor 600,- ( en dan minus huur) een 40uurige werkweek draaien.

Moet ik ook mijn referenties sturen?

----------


## Nido

> Communicatieve vaardigheden van deze heerschap zijn zeer fatsoenlijk. 
> Je hebt mij echt over de streep getrokken. 
>  
> Ik lever mijn baan per direct in en ga voor 600,- ( en dan minus huur) een 40uurige werkweek draaien.
> 
> Moet ik ook mijn referenties sturen?


 :haha: 

P.s: sorry:$

----------


## dodi_vega

Ja het is ook DE baan die iedereen wil hebben !!  :moe: 

Daar heb je geen Arbo die aan je denkt .. Geen uitkerende instantie die een uitkering verstrekt mocht het fout gaan, etc etc.. 

Zo kan ik wel verder gaan.



Bijna het 4 voudige salaris opgeven voor een prutsalaris .. Ja man, ik ben het hier helemaal zat.

----------


## Nido

> Ja het is ook DE baan die iedereen wil hebben !! 
> 
> Daar heb je geen Arbo die aan je denkt .. Geen uitkerende instantie die een uitkering verstrekt mocht het fout gaan, etc etc.. 
> 
> Zo kan ik wel verder gaan.
> 
> 
> 
> Bijna het 4 voudige salaris opgeven voor een prutsalaris .. Ja man, ik ben het hier helemaal zat.


 :haha: 

Lol, er zijn mensen die er dus echt over nadenken :Confused: ..

----------


## [email protected]

Een volle week werken als callagent is cht zwaar.

----------


## dodi_vega

> Lol, er zijn mensen die er dus echt over nadenken..




Er zijn mensen die het in de gaten houden en lezen ..  :knipoog:

----------


## kalima

zo'n salaris in marokko vind ik niet echt slecht. Heb familie daar wonen die iets meer dan de helft krijgen terwijl ze zich de pleuris werken. Vind het best ok als tijdelijke baan, om ff wat anders te doen. Huur is daar toch ook niet zo veel?

----------


## 888

> P.s: sorry:$


Dollartekens in je gedachte.

----------


## minaatje

wil je wat meer info sturen over jullie bedrijf?

----------

